# Square pecs.



## g_pickup87 (May 4, 2014)

Hey! I've started to develop my pecs quite well but I'm failing to hit the top inner part of the pectorals. I'm looking to get that squared off look. Had anyone got any tips for this? I've read loads online all saying different things but would like to hear from you guys. Cheers!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Interested.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

doesnt that fall down to insertion points?


----------



## donuk (Mar 25, 2014)

incline flys and incline bench press on the smith machine with a suicide grip hit upper chest


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

genetics determine the shape


----------



## g_pickup87 (May 4, 2014)

I use the false (suicide) grip for pretty much all types of bench press. I tried a superset in the gym with incline flies and a front shrug but focusing on using the pec and I felt it pretty well lol. I believe genetic plays a part but I refuse to think that it's the "be all, end all" of the sport.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

The shape of your chest is just down to insertion points but just get you're chest to grow and it would close up some gaps to an extent


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1. It's mostly genetics.

2. get a big chest first

3. then use cable TUT to focus on those points

but without 1 and 2 in place, you are mostly ****ing in the wind


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

g_pickup87 said:


> I use the false (suicide) grip for pretty much all types of bench press. I tried a superset in the gym with incline flies and a front shrug but focusing on using the pec and I felt it pretty well lol. I believe genetic plays a part but I refuse to think that it's the "be all, end all" of the sport.


then you are in the wrong sport, GENETICS is EVERYTHING!!!








> *The shape of your chest is just down to insertion points but just get you're chest to grow and it would close up some gaps to an extent*


----------



## g_pickup87 (May 4, 2014)

@simon

Yeah, ill try to develop my chest and get it bigger to hopefully close it up. But I think if I don't achieve it and put it down to "oh I must not have the genetics then" and give up its a bit pointless.

@BetterThanYou

Thanks for the video from Mr California! I love Rich, but don't follow everything he says. Both Mr O, Phil Heath and Kai Greene have both said that it isn't just down to genetics. No one has the perfect genetics, surely it's mostly down to training effort and determination. No one knows if they have the genetics right out of the gate surely.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

It'll fill out if you keep building mass with a balanced routine. If you squeeze your palms together in front of your balls to flex your pecs (think most-muscular pose) and then bring your elbows in a little to really make them pop, you notice the gap fills in? Same thing will happen as your pecs grow thicker and wider when you build some mass.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some thing people should learn to accept quickly is you only be a better version off yourself.

Doing Arnies routine won't give your Arnies body. Nor would zyzz's give you his. You have a predetermined structure and you must build to compliment it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd like square pecs and horseshoe triceps....


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Im gonna buy me some of those genetics,how much are they for a 5 kg bag


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Im gonna buy me some of those genetics,how much are they for a 5 kg bag


Check out amazon, heard they had a bulk offer on. But a bag of genetics and get a free tub of determination


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I apologise in advance for ruining this thread.

http://www.poustiplasticsurgery.com/case-of-the-week/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/22-400x153.jpg


----------



## g_pickup87 (May 4, 2014)

kristina said:


> I apologise in advance for ruining this thread.
> 
> http://www.poustiplasticsurgery.com/case-of-the-week/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/22-400x153.jpg


Ruined.... or made better lol


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

g_pickup87 said:


> Hey! I've started to develop my pecs quite well but I'm failing to hit the top inner part of the pectorals. I'm looking to get that squared off look. Had anyone got any tips for this? I've read loads online all saying different things but would like to hear from you guys. Cheers!


bodyfat %?


----------

